# 12 v light switch for farmall



## Farmall51 (Jun 17, 2010)

The 12v light switch that I just bought to replace the original 6v switch shows a wire that goes from the switch to a voltage regulator. Could this be built in the alternator? If so, which terminal on the alternator? Any help?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome Farmall to the forum. I would tap in to whichever wire goes back to the battery off the alternator.


----------



## keevel (Jul 21, 2009)

What tractor, if I may ask?

Like this?


----------



## Farmall51 (Jun 17, 2010)

It's a 1951 farmall h


----------

